# japanese girlfriend



## Bamboo (Oct 16, 2008)

SO I have been thinking...all the guys on here who want to learn Japanese with the release of Japanese coach I have a message!!!
The purpose of life is to have sex and met a nice girl so ill give you a tip.
You are a white nerd dude who is shy ,smart, nice and has trouble getting girls in your own country.
There are millions of beautiful japanese girls out there who want to meet you. They are great girls who just want a guy to love them and marry them.
I have a japanese girlfriend and she is great I recomend it 10/10. My advice go for IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you have a much better chance with jap girl because they love western guys and jap girls are much more beautiful friendly,sensitive and caring and feminine. 

either go to Japan and meet one or go out to soem place where all the japs go in your country.

dont be lonely!!!!!!!!!!!!

WARNING : They want love and a real man not just a one night stand so if you just want to have sex then run away dont!!!!
they are nice girls so be nice!!!!!!!!!

good luck ..this is free advice next time you'll have to pay,

ps : im drunk


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 16, 2008)

... Riiiiiiiight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I'm really nerdy and ugly, so I'll just learn Japanese and pick up a Japanese girlfriend then


----------



## xanth (Oct 16, 2008)

Bamboo said:
			
		

> ps : im drunk



You need to get drunk more often; this is an epic post


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 16, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> ... Riiiiiiiight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"beauty is in the eye of the beholder"
to a Japanese sexy girl you are probably hansom as hell.
good decision you wont regret it.


----------



## science (Oct 16, 2008)

LOL this is a hilarious post. Next time you get drunk, head over to the Edge of the Forums, this stuff is more suited for there than for here. Awesome post


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 16, 2008)

xanth said:
			
		

> Bamboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
I do.
sober I would be too scared of getting badly flamed.
but right now i am invincible to any flames.
this is hard cold solid truth men.
take it or leave it.


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 16, 2008)

EPIC POST IS EPIC!!!!

I swear man... that is awesome!

for being drunk, your photo shop skills are nice...






pic link


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 16, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> EPIC POST IS EPIC!!!!
> 
> I swear man... that is awesome!
> 
> ...


lol!
thats just a random girl I found with the help of google!!!!
no photoshop!!!!!
but the girl on the left istn so bad is she ?


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 16, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> LOL this is a hilarious post. Next time you get drunk, head over to the Edge of the Forums, this stuff is more suited for there than for here. Awesome post


its pretty funny isnt it.
tomorow ill probly look at it and think ..oops!!!
but i really mean it.
I want to help!!!


----------



## George290506 (Oct 16, 2008)

Very interesting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...but where to start???


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 16, 2008)

George290506 said:
			
		

> Very interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.internet  http://japanese-friends.jref.com
2.personaly I met my gf in a bar in my hometown where she was studying english.
3. the nearest city.
4.JAPAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## king_j1984 (Oct 16, 2008)

Bamboo said:
			
		

> George290506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought this was just a joke... but i guess i was wrong, that link actually works! XD


----------



## George290506 (Oct 16, 2008)

This is getting better...

OK. But is there any other *free* site?
as there aren't any Japanese around here and I am not planning to go to Japan in the near future.

Anyway, your opinion counts..


----------



## gekiwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

LOL Great post. You sir just made my day.


----------



## xJonny (Oct 16, 2008)

Is this guy being serious?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 16, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> Is this guy being serious?


yeah he is....
land this thread should be pinned up at eof


----------



## Cyan (Oct 16, 2008)

I met my japanese friend (not girlfriend), while playing Phantasy Star Online on Dreamcast !
I wandered on japanese game servers, and I ended in Tokyo at his home for real in 2002, he then came to mine 2 times (second was just one month ago).

you can meet people everywhere, just push your destiny a little bit.


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 16, 2008)

Well my brother has a Japanese girlfriend too, and guess how he mt her ?
Because of me, in fact I love Karaoke ( I consider myself a decent singer ) and here in NYC most of the Karaoke bar are Japanese's and filled with Japanese stuff and customers....
So to make it short, my brother hates Karaoke and never, ever held a mic in his hands, but anyway I took him with me to several spots and in one particular one strangely enough he asked me to go again and again, and later on I found out that it was because of one of the bartenders, which he fell in love with, and now they are happily together.
It's only after a relative long time that I went on vacation to Brazil and met MY GIRLFRIEND there......and let me tell you something, with all due respect to Japanese girls, Brazilian ones do care about sex and oh how they love you when they love you......
But anyway I got now the advantage to have a nice Japanese girl hanging out in my place all the time and of course when I need help with a Japanese release she's almost likely to be here when I need her...plus she knows how to serve me my favorite drink the just  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 way I like it when she's working !


----------



## amptor (Oct 16, 2008)

do japanese girls have flat asses and small tits like most other asians?


----------



## gekiwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> do japanese girls have flat asses and small tits like most other asians?



About the asses:

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z303/ZA...ama-rina-12.jpg


----------



## amptor (Oct 16, 2008)

gekiwolf said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cute gimme


----------



## kevenka (Oct 16, 2008)

Natural blondes are the hottest; maybe brunettes as well


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 16, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Natural blondes are the hottest; maybe brunettes as well


its all about perspective


----------



## George290506 (Oct 16, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I met my japanese friend (not girlfriend), while playing Phantasy Star Online on Dreamcast !
> I wandered on japanese game servers, and I ended in Tokyo at his home for real in 2002, he then came to mine 2 times (second was just one month ago).
> 
> you can meet people everywhere, just push your destiny a little bit.
> ...



*
THIS IS DESTINY...*


----------



## Prophet (Oct 16, 2008)

Bamboo said:
			
		

> either go to Japan and meet one or go out to soem place *where all the japs go in your country.*


Hmm, maybe country's should open up "jap" girl-farms. Something tasteful of course. Free-range, plenty of nice grass for them to eat and a wide array of ultra tiny cell-phones for them to choose from. Then all we'd have to do is visit the farm and pick out our favorites, buy a saddle and ride them home. This idea has WIN written all over it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/end-sarcasm


----------



## Aizan (Oct 16, 2008)

this topic is full of lolz XD


----------



## kevenka (Oct 16, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> kevenka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True...but if you look at most *ahem* *hentai*, it ussually has a blonde or brunette with hot curves and big breast(what most of society considers attractive today). Similar with the guys... They tend to be skinny but toned up with muscle... this gives an insight on what society considers attractive now and days...


----------



## George290506 (Oct 16, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Bamboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Really, *are there any Japanese girls in GBAtemp*





? Take part, please...


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 16, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


little japanese boys love the image of the statuesque blonde bombshell sooooooooo it all depends what side of the coin youre on


----------



## djtaz (Oct 16, 2008)

Bamboo said:
			
		

> "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"



I think in this case it might be beauty is in the eye of the beerholder - most asian women seem to like non asian guys and yes they are extreemly friendly.


----------



## Dominator (Oct 16, 2008)

hum, i had a japanese girlfriend for 2 years (great time!!!!! ;(), but now i'm lonely, the only girl i want don't love me (i think) and i don't want to destroy a verry good friend


----------



## George290506 (Oct 16, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> little japanese boys love the image of the statuesque blonde bombshell sooooooooo it all depends what side of the coin youre on



I didn't know this but it seems good for most of us...


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 16, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the real japanese girls have small tits and asses, is rare for me too see a jap girl with big hot spots.

u lot could try china towns there are lots of chinese/jap girls there but beware of china mafia gang especialy if u live in england.

p.s
gbatemp is making me a pervert!!


----------



## War (Oct 16, 2008)

How has this gone on for 3 pages without getting sent to the EoF?


----------



## Banger (Oct 16, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> How has this gone on for 3 pages without getting sent to the EoF?



Or at least in the blog section :-/

BTW I did not read it.


----------



## 3ggN4wg (Oct 16, 2008)

._.


----------



## xanth (Oct 17, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> the real japanese girls have small tits and asses, is rare for me too see a jap girl with big hot spots.
> 
> u lot could try china towns there are lots of chinese/jap girls there but beware of china mafia gang especialy if u live in england.
> 
> ...



Yeah, ummm...keep calling Japanese girls "Japs" and you're never going to get one. You know that's a racial slur right? And just as bad as calling a black person a n*****.

That said, nothing wrong with being a pervert, just don't be a racist one.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Oct 17, 2008)

This topic is lame.

Also you guys are lightweights (mwahha).


----------



## Shardnax (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, this is retarded.

Edit: I bet you know all about Chinese gangs!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 17, 2008)

I hope you die a painful death Bamboo! For some reason, you make me feel like killing you! Good luck with dying painfully!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 17, 2008)

Korean girls = Superior.


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 17, 2008)

George290506 said:
			
		

> This is getting better...
> 
> OK. But is there any other *free* site?
> as there aren't any Japanese around here and I am not planning to go to Japan in the near future.
> ...


its is free!
oh here's another
http://friends.fuckedgaijin.com/public/home.jhtml


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 17, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I met my japanese friend (not girlfriend), while playing Phantasy Star Online on Dreamcast !
> I wandered on japanese game servers, and I ended in Tokyo at his home for real in 2002, he then came to mine 2 times (second was just one month ago).
> 
> you can meet people everywhere, just push your destiny a little bit.


YESS!
its true ..i wanted a Japanese girlfriend you know!
so i went out and got one .
there is no destiny just do what you want.
lol I know this sounds like i am objectifying by girlfriend but its just a joke a bit.


----------



## OSW (Oct 17, 2008)

dunno about the japanese, but i can tell people, chinese girls may seem nice at first, but they have an inner RAGE inside! they are extremely dangerous when mad. beware.


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 17, 2008)

ARM73 said:
			
		

> Well my brother has a Japanese girlfriend too, and guess how he mt her ?
> Because of me, in fact I love Karaoke ( I consider myself a decent singer ) and here in NYC most of the Karaoke bar are Japanese's and filled with Japanese stuff and customers....
> So to make it short, my brother hates Karaoke and never, ever held a mic in his hands, but anyway I took him with me to several spots and in one particular one strangely enough he asked me to go again and again, and later on I found out that it was because of one of the bartenders, which he fell in love with, and now they are happily together.
> It's only after a relative long time that I went on vacation to Brazil and met MY GIRLFRIEND there......and let me tell you something, with all due respect to Japanese girls, Brazilian ones do care about sex and oh how they love you when they love you......
> ...


good story!!
my girl is not a wild girl but she really loves to ....


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 17, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Bamboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that actually happens in Japan , Korea, Thai land most Asian countries.
I mean the part where you go and choose your girl.
but it aint real.


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 17, 2008)

xanth said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I guess jap is a racial slur.
I'm not using it like that but. im sorry for sounding like a racist drunken pervert messing up this place.
I just cant be bothered typing Japanese all the time. especially last night when I was stone cold drunk.


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 18, 2008)

If I had to express my humble opinion, I find Japanese girls pretty and maybe cute but not very sexually attractive, while Korean girls do look really sexy to me, plus they are much more liberal (they kind of remind me of French girls) and generally speaking they are less shy and if they like a guy they go for it.
Chinese girls are gorgeous too, but very difficult to catch out of their communities, and seem kind of diffident to western guys.
Of all the Asian girls, probably I consider myself most attracted to Koreans and Thai girls, maybe Vietnamese too.....but for now I better consider myself lucky enough to have a gorgeous Brazilian girlfriend, even though she lives in Brazil and I in the States so I can only see her every few months when I travel there on vacation or on a business trip.....


----------



## phoood (Oct 18, 2008)

but they all look the same :/


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 18, 2008)

hater?


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 18, 2008)

Lol, this thread makes me laugh.

Three things, if you somehow can't get a girlfriend:
1. Clean yourself up
2. GO OUTSIDE
3. Watch The Pickup Artist (Season 2)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 18, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Lol, this thread makes me laugh.
> 
> Three things, if you somehow can't get a girlfriend:
> 1. Clean yourself up
> ...


Or, How I met your mother, any episode with barney!!! last episode was hilarious!!!


----------



## Dylan (Oct 18, 2008)

A+ thread


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 18, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Bamboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best post in this thread.


----------



## racer123246 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a Chinese girlfriend. I love her, stare at her all day, look away when she looks at me...


----------



## gk.7 (Feb 24, 2009)

meh.... i wish i had a japanese girl friend too... those chicks are hot for sure...


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 24, 2009)

racer123246 said:
			
		

> I have a Chinese girlfriend. I love her, stare at her all day, look away when she looks at me...


Why did you bump this 4 months old thread??
Japanese gf is nothing for me btw


----------



## strata8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Everyone that uses that avatar bumps old threads.

I swear, it's true.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 24, 2009)

rather have Cytherea or Lily Thai as a girlfriend.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 24, 2009)

You do realize that "jap" is a racial slur, right?

I don't think your girlfriend would appreciate that very much.


----------



## Morgawr (Feb 24, 2009)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> You do realize that "jap" is a racial slur, right?
> 
> I don't think your girlfriend would appreciate that very much.


You do realize that you're talking to a post 4 months old, right?


Also, this is just sad... ._.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 25, 2009)

Morgawr said:
			
		

> penguindefender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and its the word without Uh Knees in it.


----------

